# Proyecto de automatizacion



## menduco (Ago 28, 2007)

hola a todos, necesito hacer un proyecto de automatizacion para un proyecto final en la escuela y la verdad nose como, porque no se me ocurre nada si alguien me puede orientar en algo desde ya se los agradezco


saludos


----------



## pepechip (Ago 29, 2007)

hola. podias realizar el control de una puerta automatica para un garaje, o bien un ascensor, en ambos casos tentrias que utilizar un microcontrolador.
YouTube - Proyecto con maqueta de un ascensor de 5 plantas controlada por un microcontrolador pic 16f84A


----------



## menduco (Ago 29, 2007)

suena bien la idea pero necesitaria algun diagrama de compuertas para desarrollarlo teoricamente, si tienes alguno podrias enviarlo


saludos


----------



## gihu (Ago 29, 2007)

La idea de la puerta de parquing parece muy buena, pero en automatizacion imagino que te pediran trabajas con relés o similar, i realizar una secuencia.

Indicanos la sencillez o complicacion que debe tener el proyecto, y que tecnologia debes utilizar (relés,uC, puertas logicas...)y entre todos llegaremos a una solucion

Salu2


----------



## ALEJANDRO RIQUELME (Sep 6, 2007)

automatiza un luztrador automatico de calzado con fichas o monedas


----------



## menduco (Sep 13, 2007)

gihu, en realidad me pidieron que trabaje con todo lo visto en la materia, como es flips - flops, reles, compuertas lógicas, sensores, etc... de ahi en mas aplicar estos conocimientos al proyecto q valla a realizar.

  Se me ocurrio automatizar el tiembre de alguna escuela , las características que debe tener el circuito serían que sonara para indicar el horario de entrada y salida incluyendo los recreos , como Mendoza es zona sismica tambien debe sonar cuando se produzca un sismo y si se produce un incendio .

  espero q les haya despertado interes mi proyecto y si pùeden colaborar en algo bienvenido sea

nos vemos


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 14, 2007)

claro.. puede armar una multi-alarma.. con detectores de humo,dos sensores de pendulos separados como simografos (utiliza una puerta logica para que cuando los dos sensores de pendulo hagan contacto se active la alarma) OJO: tendrias que diseñas distintos ritmos para la alarma.. no valla a ser que los gilipollas al escuchar el timbre crean que es un terremoto o un incendio


----------



## menduco (Sep 18, 2007)

claro ahi se me presenta el inconveniente,estaba pensando que para cuando exista un sismo el timbre suene aproximandamente 2 o 3 seg. luego se pare 1 o 2 seg y asi sigue la secuencia. Para cuando existiera un incendio que suceda lo mismo pero agregaria unas balizas, La otra duda es que el timbre debe sonar cada 40 min para indicar el medio modulo 40min mas tarde para indicar el recreo (este dura 10 min) y a demas debo tener en cuenta q mi escuela esta abierta de 7:45 a 10:40 y no puede estar sonando el timbre toda la noche y los fines de semana ,sino los vecinos nos van a quemar la escuela jeje


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 18, 2007)

lo que tambien podrias hacer es diseñar el generador de melodias (con tono de sirena de policia y otro de ambulancia.. lo que haces es incorporar este circuito al timbre el electrico (alias campana)... cuando los sensores sismicos se activen que sune un alarme, cuando haya un incendio se prenda la tra y cuando toque el recreo suene la campana..
Saludos..


----------



## VichoT (Sep 18, 2007)

Holas.menduco.Una consulta con ke elementos contas para la parte control????

Logica Cableada
PLC
Micros
PIC
Ninguna delas anteriores.


BYE!


----------



## jdhios (Sep 18, 2007)

A mi se me ocurren un monton de proyectos pero todos con microcontroladores. Si te animas a usar alguno te puedo pasar algo. Respecto a sirenas tengo varias realizadas con micros de motorola, bitonal, wawa, swat, etc . Tambien puedes hacer un control de acceso con tarjetas de proximidad. Algun control de velocidad de motores con Pwm. Pero es importante como dicen los anteriores mensajes, hasta donde puedes aplicar estas cosas. Tengo tambien un controlador de ventiladores de techo con el control remoto de un televisor. Ideas creo hay muchas. 

Cuentanos un poco mas de tus conocimientos.

Jorge Miguel Dhios


----------



## menduco (Sep 19, 2007)

hola, precisamente este año tengo una materia q se llama automatizacion y  nos estan enseñando a programar pic con un 16f84 con el programa visual base (o algo a si) y con el MPLAB supongo que los debes conocer. 

yo tengo pensado en implementar esto solo para sismos , incendios , recreos, etc...
 si esta dentro de mis posibilidades agregar algo mas para hacerlo mas complejo y disminuir marjenes de errores q puedan existir.

NOTA: no es necesario que presente el montaje es decir que lleve hecho el proyecto con solo presentarlo teoricamente y q lo explique basta para la aprobación, ahora bien me interesa desarrollarlo para dejarlo en la esc  y que lo implemente

nos vemos


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 20, 2007)

lo que puedes hacer es buscar todos los elementos (ejemplo.. circuito 1.- el de la alarma sismica, 2.- el del timbre [que en este caso solo seria un rele inversor y un circuito para abrirlo y cerarlo]   , 3.- la alarma de incendion con su respctivo sensor de humo..) Ahora que tienes POR SEPARADO todas las caracteriticas que quieres implementar, vas a buscar mejor forma de conectarlos, para intregrar todas la caracteristicas y funciones que quieres en un solo circuito integral... desgraciadamente no se programar PIC's   y no se mucho hacer de su funcion... posiblemente podras impelemtar uno o no se..  o solamente hacerlo analogico...
Saludos..


----------



## menduco (Sep 25, 2007)

eso es lo que tengo pensado buscar los circuitos correspondientes y finalmente unirlos, se me presenta el inconveniente con el circuito del sensor de sismos que encontre uno en la web pero se me perdio, el de incendio no tengo problema y para el del timbre voy a ver con mi profesor si puede ayudarme a programarlo en un pic.
si podes seguir aportandome ideas, por mas insolitas que parezcan van a servir igual
nos vemos


----------



## menduco (Sep 28, 2007)

hola amigos del foro,vuelvo es escribir debido a que se me esta complicando el proyecto y se me estan acortando los tiempos tenia todo arreglado con mi profesor para programar en un pic la parte del timbre para el recreo entrada y salida y todo eso, pero resulta que dejo de dar clases y ahora estoy peor que antes ,si alguno tienen alguna otro dia de llevar esto acabo espero una respuesta

nos estamos viendo


----------



## menduco (Oct 2, 2007)

aca de nuevo. se me ocurrio trabajar la parte del circuito del timbre con  temporizadores uno que actue cada 40 minutos ( que indica el medio modulo) y otro que actue cada 90 minutos ( este indicara la finalización del recreo). Cuando se active por segunda vez el temporizador  de 40 min debe detenerse durante 10 min ( es el tiempo que dura el recreo) luego de finalizado este , el temporizador de 40 min debe comenzar a funcioar nuevamente.
 ahora bien como dije al principio del proyecto se me complica en llevar esto a un circuito si alguien esta interesado en ayudarme . aca voy a estar para lo q sea

nos estamos viendo
saludos


----------



## Oscar Walter Petitfour (Oct 13, 2007)

Hola Menduco, tambien mis viejos son mendocinos, y yo vivi muchos anios alli pero ahora estoy en Swiss trabajando, bueno pasando a tu tema me parece que lo mas practico sea el PLC con la flexibilidad que te da es lo mas practico y eficiente, claro habria que ver si podes contar con el material, ahi podes conectar todo ingresos analogicos y digitales a crear el programa de control a tu gusto y placer.


----------



## menduco (Nov 22, 2007)

esta base de tiempo es la q necesito de 40 ,80 y 90 min si alguien conoce q integrado es espero q me ayude, las salidas q tiene van a unos temp de 3 y 6 sg respectivamente q a traves de un OA hacen sonar al timbre, el el temp.  esta sobre la base de tiempo, actua para resetear al circuito solo cuando el tep de 6 seg dejo d enviar la señal hacia el timbre


----------



## Braian-ECI (Mar 18, 2009)

[/b]Hola ... Yo tambien tengo que hacer un pryecto de Automatizacion para la escuela y me parecio muy util tu proyecto. Queria saber si lo terminaste y como te fue ya que me gustaria hacer algo similar para mi proyecto Desde ya muschas Gracias y Espero Respuestas 
 Saludos ...


----------



## Braian-ECI (Mar 18, 2009)

Hola a Todos ... Tengo que hacer un proyecto para la escuela y me intereso mucho el proyecto de manduco(La Multi-Alarma), de hecho le deje un comentario pero como ese tema fue creado hace 2 años decidi crearme mi propio tema   .Los elementos con los que cuento son casi los mismos que mi colega (EjemploIC,puertos paralelos,Compuertas Logicas,Flip-Flop,Etc) solo que me gustaria hacerlo de la forma mas simple Me gustaria Saber del proyecto de manduco O de alguien que este dispuesto a ayudarme Desde Ya Muchas Gracias 
Saludos...


----------



## alejo_haro (Jun 23, 2009)

Hola soy Alejandro, necesito hacer un circuito temporizador programable para un colegio, que me genere un tono de audio cada 40 min, y me señale la hora en una matriz de leds, que se pueda igualr la hora con un tyeclado, tenia pensado utilizar dos 16f84, pero necesito su ayuda si alguien tiene un programita o un diagrama le quedare agradecidisimo


----------



## RSFVM (May 14, 2011)

hey eso de automatiza un luztrador automatico de calzado con fichas o monedas suena muy bien,me parece un buen proyecto pero,he buscado el esquema de eso y no lo he encontrado.tienes tu a la mano el esquema,si lo tienes porfa mandamelo porfavor.gracias de ante mano.


----------

